# Couple from the weekend.



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Got myself a new 10 stop filter and managed an hour or so out with the camera yesterday. (only used the 10 stopper on the 2nd shot).

Any feedback appreciated, cheers.


Summer Oasis - Pooltown Hill Gollanfield by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


Ardersier Beach - Scottish Highlands  by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Love the simple composition of the first, and the cloud movement on the second is great. Nice work.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I love the first one! (_Shame the hill wasn't slightly more symmetrical haha!_)

The second is nice, but the clouds look just a bit funny...


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Cloud movement is great but you've previously done a better one of that first shot before (imo!)


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Ouch head hurts

Lovely pics :thumb:


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice shots - can you give us a bit of info on the 10 stopper - cost, brand etc please


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

there are several out there: 
Lee is glass, £100 and like hen's teeth
Heliopan and B&W both do screw-in 10s and they're not exactly cheap either
Hitech do a cheap one but it really is cheap and mine has a terrible colour cast 
Cokin only go to a 4 stop IIRC.

You might want to read this: http://www.redbubble.com/people/pet...the-ultimate-guide-to-neutral-density-filters

- Bret


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks Bret, helpful link. 

I need one pronto


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've cropped the 1st one a bit and tried to take out the purple cast in the clouds.

Heres my revised version.


Summer Oasis - Pano by Michael~Ashley, on Flickr


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

jimbo1 said:


> thanks Bret, helpful link.
> 
> I need one pronto


Pick a copy of the latest Digital SLR mag up.

They do a review of the 10stops available on the market.

Bare in mind if you want a Lee then you'll end up waiting months for it, i've been waiting over 2 months now just for my Soft ND grads.

My Hitech is ok - the colour cast isn't "that" bad... the originals were horrendous by all accounts. If you have a look on my Flickr account all the long exposure stuff is done with a Hitech 10 Stop.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

Mine is the B+W screw in one. 

It can be a pain setting the focus before screwing it on etc but easy enough to live with. I read about the B+W filters having an orange cast but haven't experienced any problems. I shoot in RAW anyway so any whitebalance issues can be sorted out in photoshop. 

I'm also using a handy app called "longtime" for calculating exposure times, works well. The app is free too.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers for the App info - just got an iPhone and knew there was somethign like this about!

Also - there is an app for calculating hyperfocal distances, and you can get TPE for iPhone


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Lovely stuff and just along from my gaff as well!

Well done!


----------

